# Worst Broadhead...?



## kcausey (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't resist...with all this talk about the best broadhead, my arrogance out-weighed my rational thinking.....what's the worst broadhead on the market?

I'm gonna go ahead and cast my vote for the Piece of a Tru Fire head with the spare tire on the front for deployment resistance.


TRU FIRE SPARE TIRE HEAD.


----------



## gamallardman (Aug 17, 2009)

crimson talon


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 17, 2009)

gamallardman said:


> crimson talon


on the market? well back before you guys were born, i got hooked up with browning serpintines. they looked like a corkscrew, i hit a deer onetime and it bounced off!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably the one on the end of an arrow that is not spined properly, flying out of a bow owned by a guy who doesn't broadhead tune or practice until 2 weeks before the season starts. 
Other than that, they are all decent, IMO


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 17, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> on the market? well back before you guys were born, i got hooked up with browning serpintines. they looked like a corkscrew, i hit a deer onetime and it bounced off!


----------



## declemen (Aug 17, 2009)

I cant remember the name, but we have all seen them.The cheap ones from Wal-Mart.I tried them on some hogs once.The blades would break off on entrance, and all you would have is a nice little hole on the exit.They are junk!!!


----------



## JBDNEW (Aug 17, 2009)

Puckett's, the worst mechanical of all time.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 17, 2009)

gamallardman said:


> crimson talon



you mean best broadhead.  Killed lots o deer,lots o hogs,  a antelope and an elk.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 17, 2009)

*right on*



JBDNEW said:


> Puckett's, the worst mechanical of all time.



Crazy as it sounds , the Puckett mechanical used to be the ONLY mechanical broadhead allowed in Alabama years ago. Things have changed alot. But I would put the pucketts on the top five worst heads in my opinion.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 17, 2009)

Hate to say this to the fans of rage, but rage has been the worst head I have shot


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> Hate to say this to the fans of rage, but rage has been the worst head I have shot



Same here, never shoot another one.
 It's hard to beat a three blade muzzy


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask this about rage's around here.  I've been watching a BUNCH of shows this year where the hunters are using rage heads.

Anybody else notice that there's like a 5% pass-thru rate on those kills?  Now, granted....the deer is D-E-A-D and the entrance hole looks like someone threw a bowling ball through the deer.  

But has anybody else noticed who many non-passthru shots there have been?  I assume it's because of the drag from that gigantic cutting diameter.  I just prefer two holes.  Wondering if anybody else noticed that.


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 17, 2009)

jbdnew said:


> puckett's, the worst mechanical of all time.



bingo!


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 17, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> Same here, never shoot another one.
> It's hard to beat a three blade muzzy


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Aug 17, 2009)

That thing that Hank Parker promotes on his hunting show


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> That thing that Hank Parker promotes on his hunting show



Swhacker.  From what I have seen, it might would get my vote too.  I saw him make a good double lung shot on a buck @ less than 10 yards from a low to the ground stand.  No pass through and he was shooting a X Force......I'm sure PSE loved that.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I've been meaning to ask this about rage's around here.  I've been watching a BUNCH of shows this year where the hunters are using rage heads.
> 
> Anybody else notice that there's like a 5% pass-thru rate on those kills?  Now, granted....the deer is D-E-A-D and the entrance hole looks like someone threw a bowling ball through the deer.
> 
> But has anybody else noticed who many non-passthru shots there have been?  I assume it's because of the drag from that gigantic cutting diameter.  I just prefer two holes.  Wondering if anybody else noticed that.



Yes I have. I think the same thing myself everytime I see 3/4 or more of the arrow flipping around while the deer runs off. That is the main reason I'm not choosing them. As you said, they find the deer though. I'm sure it is a great head but it is just not for me. 

I would imagine the only bad broadhead would be a dull one. It'll probably still kill game though. Again, not for me.


----------



## MAndrews (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot Rage heads. I've killed deer with them with pass through. Who knows what the deal is?


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah those cheap fxed blades from walmart..whatever you do don't take them apart! Its like a chinese puzzle tryin to get em back together..and one blade is always loose..Edited


----------



## drenalin07 (Aug 17, 2009)

my little single cam bow can pass a rage thru. i still shoot them after the muzzy let me down and had to finish deer almost 9 hours later with the knife.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 17, 2009)

ive killed deer with cheap allen broadheads from walmart.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 17, 2009)

drenalin07 said:


> my little single cam bow can pass a rage thru. i still shoot them after the muzzy let me down and had to finish deer almost 9 hours later with the knife.




That wasn't the Muzzy's fault....that was a bad shot.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Im done with rage broadheads too....I killed a couple of deer with them..Just wasn't all that impressed with them.....I'll continue to shoot my rocket hammerheads along with some fixed blades this year...


Crimson talons sure did fly crazy out of my 07 Vulcan...


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not saying good or bad on rage....I've never shot them.  I just think it's weird how little penetration the guys on tv have been getting.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 17, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm not saying good or bad on rage....I've never shot them.  I just think it's weird how little penetration the guys on tv have been getting.



I have noticed as well. Look at the 13 min uncensored video on their website. Now, many are shot out of women's and youth low poundage bows, but its still out there. 

Thats the price you pay with a 2" cut mechanical...


----------



## gordylew (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoyt Chuck-it.   disposible broad heads
Rocky mountain supreme.  I could not get one of those monsters to fly straight out of any thing.


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive had great sucess with grim reaper broadheads


----------



## JWeeks08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rage IMO


----------



## short stop (Aug 17, 2009)

ALLEN    products    sold at walmart . Are  by far  worse  heads Ive ever  seen .   Not saying you cant kill a deer w/ em  but    I bought 6   for my kid  , and  1 by 1  they all broke    as soon as they  hit  the  dirt  1 time .
 They even  cracked  the blades  shooting into  a   foam targets    the  1st time  .


----------



## waits (Aug 17, 2009)

no doubt the worst head is the one you have the least confidence no matter what the brand


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 17, 2009)

Crimson Talon.......... Followed by anything Allen makes in a close 2nd!


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Aug 17, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> ...I'll continue to shoot my rocket hammerheads ...
> 
> 
> ..


ROCKETS...!!Amen to that I love the sidewinders...the slammerheads were the stuff though until they quit makin'em


----------



## kcausey (Aug 17, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I have noticed as well. Look at the 13 min uncensored video on their website. Now, many are shot out of women's and youth low poundage bows, but its still out there.
> 
> Thats the price you pay with a 2" cut mechanical...




I had good luck with rage IIs....410gr arrow at 288fps.....had 3 pass throughs.....but something like that isn't dpendable enough for me....i know if i'm shooting a quality fixed head at a deer at 20 yards, and there's a few twigs in the way....they're gonna bust right through them....the rage will fly open and do lord know's what?!

I gotta have something i can depend on day in, day out, no matter what...a workhorse!


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 18, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I had good luck with rage IIs....410gr arrow at 288fps.....had 3 pass throughs.....but something like that isn't dpendable enough for me....i know if i'm shooting a quality fixed head at a deer at 20 yards, and there's a few twigs in the way....they're gonna bust right through them....the rage will fly open and do lord know's what?!
> 
> I gotta have something i can depend on day in, day out, no matter what...a workhorse!



Sounds like you need a .375 H&H..... with about a 250 grain round nose.............


----------



## rta47 (Aug 18, 2009)

> ALLEN products sold at walmart


 That stuff is nothing but junk!


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 18, 2009)

Granted they are not on the market anymore , BUT .......... Hoyt Chuck-it's !

Those dang things would make a Tomahawk cruise missile fly sideways !


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 18, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> Crimson Talon.......... Followed by anything Allen makes in a close 2nd!



crimson talon hyper speed xt...you ever used one??  The new versions are much much stronger than the original.


----------



## JBDNEW (Aug 18, 2009)

dux-n-dawgs said:


> Granted they are not on the market anymore , BUT .......... Hoyt Chuck-it's !
> 
> Those dang things would make a Tomahawk cruise missile fly sideways !



I forgot about the Chuck-its, I won some at a tournament one year. After trying them out, they made it to the scrap pile of arrows I used for bowfishing (no string required here).


----------



## waits (Aug 18, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I had good luck with rage IIs....410gr arrow at 288fps.....had 3 pass throughs.....but something like that isn't dpendable enough for me....i know if i'm shooting a quality fixed head at a deer at 20 yards, and there's a few twigs in the way....they're gonna bust right through them....the rage will fly open and do lord know's what?!
> 
> I gotta have something i can depend on day in, day out, no matter what...a workhorse!



Wow! if you have any obstical in front of you it is best not to take the shot no matter what broadhead. Three shots three pass throughs what else do you want.


----------



## BOWROD (Aug 18, 2009)

*worst*

although there are plenty of folks who love them ,, for me it's hands down the spitfires by NAP...i could get pass throughs with thunderheads ,muzzys....but would do good to get 10" of penetration with the ol'spitfire   ??? maybe it was the shooter /////


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2009)

bonehead-rm said:


> although there are plenty of folks who love them ,, for me it's hands down the spitfires by NAP...i could get pass throughs with thunderheads ,muzzys....but would do good to get 10" of penetration with the ol'spitfire   ??? maybe it was the shooter /////



Hey dangit, OUCH !  Yea, probably was the shooter.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2009)

gamallardman said:


> crimson talon





GTBHUNTIN said:


> you mean best broadhead.  Killed lots o deer,lots o hogs,  a antelope and an elk.





He he he, Ouch !


----------



## blong (Aug 19, 2009)

I think they were called tru locks. Shot two deer with them and broke 2 blades  and 1 blade. Do you guys remember the satellite where the blades would spin around the ferrule?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 19, 2009)

It's hard to beat a three blade muzzy[/QUOTE]

Same here!


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wasp makes the worst broadheads ......


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 19, 2009)

MAndrews said:


> I shoot Rage heads. I've killed deer with them with pass through. Who knows what the deal is?



Me too, 5 and all pass thrus. hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 19, 2009)

waits said:


> Wow! if you have any obstical in front of you it is best not to take the shot no matter what broadhead. Three shots three pass throughs what else do you want.



I want Mark Drury to do it!


----------



## rta47 (Aug 19, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> on the market? well back before you guys were born, i got hooked up with browning serpintines. they looked like a corkscrew, i hit a deer onetime and it bounced off!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 19, 2009)

blong said:


> Do you guys remember the satellite where the blades would spin around the ferrule?



Are you talking about the Razorbak4's and 5's that came in an orange plastic box?  They've killed some deer for me back in the day.  Being the pack rat I am I still have a few.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 19, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Me too, 5 and all pass thrus. hmmmmmmm....



You are lieing you only have a 26.5"-27" draw length...Yeah me too! 6-8" in the ground on several..that is after going through them...I only shoot 60#'s.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 19, 2009)

Those Satellite Aeroheads were the worst! When I was about 15-yrs. old, I shot a deer w/one and all but 1-bl. was still there..They had the thinnest blades that I had ever seen, I was given the heads..No money back then Shoot who am I kiddin' I still ain't got none

Close 2nd was the Hoyt Chuckit and the Puckets blood trailer..


----------



## kcausey (Aug 19, 2009)

waits said:


> Wow! if you have any obstical in front of you it is best not to take the shot no matter what broadhead. Three shots three pass throughs what else do you want.



lol...i wouldn't purposely shoot through debris...it was kinda a hypothetical thing....there ain't a seasoned bow hunter whom hasn't taken a shot and not realized there was an invisible twig or two.


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rage broadheads must be purty good i went to Academy sports and they were Sold Out someones using them folks were looking for them .... I personally shoot muzzy they just regular tuff ol broadheads nothing fancy but get the job done ...


----------



## Duckhawk (Aug 19, 2009)

The Black Mamba mechanical they just stink, the blades break, the body of them gets bent if they hit the dirt, just JUNK!

You know, I'm just on a guess here but these TV shows you are watching they are all about speed and what is given to them for free. I'm a Rage fan but i do think that they could fail! I put rubber bands around mine but that is not fool proof.......

Pass Thru's are more than just a Broadhead , it has more to do with shot placement and Kinetic Energy, you can kill a deer with a field point with the right shot placement.......... I dont suggest shooting one at a deer with one , I'm just saying!

Another thing all of this slamming Kcausey is uncalled for, I don't know the man but you know he might know a thing or Two about archery why let someone who only shoots from September to October think that they know everything  there is about Bowhunting..... I believe the Thread was started about the worst broadhead on the market so lets's get back on topic and end all of this trash talkin'.........


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 20, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> I believe the Thread was started about the worst broadhead on the market so lets's get back on topic and end all of this trash talkin'.........



 I do not know who either one of them are but that right there is a good statement.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 20, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> You are lieing you only have a 26.5"-27" draw length...Yeah me too! 6-8" in the ground on several..that is after going through them...I only shoot 60#'s.



I know my arms are short, but it's that bow I shoot.....60lbs also!!!


----------



## reylamb (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoyts Chuckits were pretty bad.

I have had bad experiences with the Rage 3 blades, so that is on my list.  Of course I am giving the 2 blades a chance this year just to see.

That corkscrew looking head many moons ago was bad.

The first Rocket Ultimate Steels were hit or miss.  The shank on their ferrules was very short, so you did not know how many threads would seat when you put it in your arrows.  There were actually some inserts that the Ultimate Steels would not grab one single thread, and if you only caught one thread the blades would come out.  Not a well planned head when it came out, which was sad because their "bacon skinner" blades were scary sharp.  Of course if they had built them to AMO standard shank lengths they would have been great.  They have since fixed that problem.

Some of the old heads that used literally blades from Razors.....scary and flimsy.

Crimson Talons.  My one and only experience with them the tip sheared off the ferrule upon passthrough, no blades left on the ferrule.....deer was recovered, but it was a minor miracle.  One blade was lodged in a near side rib, one was in a far side rib, never found the of the ferrule or the other blades.

The Hypershocks, sorry, bad design here.  They are designed to only open after they enter the chest cavity, leaving a very small entry wound.

The Razor rings, at least I think that is what they were called.  They had a sharpened, round ring that wrapped around the end of the blades.  Was advertised to "core" the critter.  Terrible penetration, again, just a bad design.

However, winner take all, hands down...............................................................................................................the Pucketts.  After those I was suprised any other mechanical ever made it to market.  Fortunately, mechanicals have come a long way since then.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 20, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Hoyts Chuckits were pretty bad.
> 
> I have had bad experiences with the Rage 3 blades, so that is on my list.  Of course I am giving the 2 blades a chance this year just to see.
> 
> ...




Reylamb,

I would have to admit the old crimson talons were not up to par but the new ones they are coming out with especially the hyperspeed xt's are very strong.  they beefed up the ferrule and blades.  All I know is that they really do a number on everything that I have shot them at.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 20, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> Reylamb,
> 
> I would have to admit the old crimson talons were not up to par but the new ones they are coming out with especially the hyperspeed xt's are very strong.  they beefed up the ferrule and blades.  All I know is that they really do a number on everything that I have shot them at.




You need to quit lobbying for those curved blade things.  they ain't as tough as they need to be to compete with other top of the line fixed heads....they're ugly, they take away too much penetration, and, did i say they ain't tough enough.  I know you have killed many animals with them, but even a blind hog finds that acorn sometimes...


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 20, 2009)

You trying to go for a record in # of posts deleted from a particular thread?


----------



## kcausey (Aug 20, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> You trying to go for a record in # of posts deleted from a particular thread?



nah, Scott knows everyone gives him a hard time about those heads....but...
He has a nice WMA buck, a huge P & Y Antelope, and a nice bull elk to show for those Crimson Talons...and i will bow out gracefully and say the Hyperspeed XTs are much better than the first talons....they are a neat concept.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 20, 2009)

My bad bro....didn't seem like you were kidding.

Hey Scott...I've got three of 'em sitting in the package at my house.  Want 'em?  I'll sell 'em to ya cheap!  Can't get anybody to take them from me.


----------



## G Duck (Aug 20, 2009)

you guys old enough to remember Satelites?
Back then it was Fred Bears heads, Satelites, NAPs head with the plastic spinning ferulle, and Rocky Mtn. Supremes. Not many choices around these parts. I remember spinning a many a Satelite on the cheap Tru-Flite arrows. We couldnt afford those fancy XX75's  I bought Arrows like shotgun shells back then.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 20, 2009)

nwgahunter said:


> Yes I have. I think the same thing myself everytime I see 3/4 or more of the arrow flipping around while the deer runs off.



Yeah, but the end with the giant razor blades is flopping around on the inside slicing and dicing the vitals to ribbons. With that big ol' entry wound the blood trail shouldn't be to hard to follow.


----------



## florida boy (Aug 20, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> Hate to say this to the fans of rage, but rage has been the worst head I have shot


I will second that followed by thunderheads !


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 20, 2009)

I have used nothing but 85 grain Thunderheads and have no complaints.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 20, 2009)

Say what ya want about the crimsons, I love em and will keep shooting them.  They make a huge hole that pours blood. I have had no problems with penetration.   And what are you talking about UGLY...those slicks you like to shoot are ugly.  ONe thing is for sure glad you came to your senses about those rage broadheads.


----------



## trophy-1 (Aug 20, 2009)

i dont no what the worst is but if shot several type .im shooting the simons land shark right now they do well .


----------



## kcausey (Aug 20, 2009)

trophy-1 said:


> i dont no what the worst is but if shot several type .im shooting the simons land shark right now they do well .



That head is bad too!  Bad in a good way.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got to be Slick Tricks.........JMO


----------



## kcausey (Aug 21, 2009)

I once had 6 Rage broadheads.  I shot 4 animals with 4 of them....i now have 2 rage broadheads, and 4 partial rage broadheads that are un-repairable. (stripped screws, bent ferrules, broken screws, etc.)

I killed 4 deer with the same slick trick in 08.  hmmmm.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 21, 2009)

Killed this one with a rage three blade 208 lbs field dressed, a pass through and I hit a little shoulder blade 18 yds. I have been shooting the muzzy phantoms out of my recurve and they are tuff as nails. The worst broad head I've shot was a rocky expandable never had one open on a deer.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 21, 2009)

what a monster..rare breed


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 21, 2009)

^
 l    

I killed 17 deer with 1 Rage head with no blades. 6 more with the same head without a point.....hummmm

 I couldn't get a slick ***** to stick in my block target...


----------



## waits (Aug 21, 2009)

Rare Breed said:


> Killed this one with a rage three blade 208 lbs field dressed, a pass through and I hit a little shoulder blade 18 yds. I have been shooting the muzzy phantoms out of my recurve and they are tuff as nails. The worst broad head I've shot was a rocky expandable never had one open on a deer.



Awesome deer man


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rare Breed said:


> Killed this one with a rage three blade 208 lbs field dressed, a pass through and I hit a little shoulder blade 18 yds. I have been shooting the muzzy phantoms out of my recurve and they are tuff as nails. The worst broad head I've shot was a rocky expandable never had one open on a deer.





Exceptional Brusier!!!!!!!   CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rare Breed said:


> Killed this one with a rage three blade 208 lbs field dressed, a pass through and I hit a little shoulder blade 18 yds. I have been shooting the muzzy phantoms out of my recurve and they are tuff as nails. The worst broad head I've shot was a rocky expandable never had one open on a deer.



BRUISER!!!!!!! I love my 3 blade rages...5 deer, all pass thrus, one thru the off shoulder blade, another one thru the offside armpit, (if a deer has an arm pit!!) and shattered the knuckle of her leg. I will say tho, that the head wasn't any good after that. I didn't replace any of the blades in those 5 heads, but money being tight like it is this year, probably jump on them slicks, give them a try. Or, just fall back on old faithful Muzzy!!!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 23, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> BRUISER!!!!!!! I love my 3 blade rages...5 deer, all pass thrus, one thru the off shoulder blade, another one thru the offside armpit, (if a deer has an arm pit!!) and shattered the knuckle of her leg. I will say tho, that the head wasn't any good after that. I didn't replace any of the blades in those 5 heads, but money being tight like it is this year, probably jump on them slicks, give them a try. Or, just fall back on old faithful Muzzy!!!



Stick with the muzzys


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 23, 2009)

This will go over like a poot in church, but the worst broadhead I have shot as far as performance goes are Muzzy's.  I think they lose too much kinetic energy at the point of penetration.  

The bone breaking power of a muzzy is a myth in my opinion.  I twice made shots on 100 lb does where the arrow hit the shoulder and didn't kill the deer.  

I have shot 100 grain muzzy's, thunderheads, Vortex mechanicals, and a few others.  I now shoot Montec G5's and love them.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 23, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> BRUISER!!!!!!! I love my 3 blade rages...5 deer, all pass thrus, one thru the off shoulder blade, another one thru the offside armpit, (if a deer has an arm pit!!) and shattered the knuckle of her leg. I will say tho, that the head wasn't any good after that. I didn't replace any of the blades in those 5 heads, but money being tight like it is this year, probably jump on them slicks, give them a try. Or, just fall back on old faithful Muzzy!!!




You won't regret the tricks man....i think i may even have Dustin sold on them....of course, i had to mail him two to shoot first.  The rage heads are a bottomless money, reguardless if they're like "throwin' and ax through a deer" lol.  You know i wouldn't steer you wrong.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 23, 2009)

kcausey said:


> You won't regret the tricks man....i think i may even have Dustin sold on them....of course, i had to mail him two to shoot first.  The rage heads are a bottomless money, reguardless if they're like "throwin' and ax through a deer" lol.  You know i wouldn't steer you wrong.



Yep, I have 4 new ones left, when I shoot them up, I'll get some slicks. And yep, I know you wouldn't steer me off course!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 23, 2009)

Hypershock broadheads, I shot a doe one time perfect broadside shot at 10 yds right behind the shoulder and never found her and there was no blood hardly at all, maybe a little drop hear and there. My favorite broadheads for a compound are innerloc, rage, and grim reapers, and for my black widow recurve is magnus 2 blades and phantom broadheads.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm not saying good or bad on rage....I've never shot them.  I just think it's weird how little penetration the guys on tv have been getting.


whatever tiffany shoots, i don't want.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 24, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> whatever tiffany shoots, i don't want.



U ain't gotta worry about that...they're using G5 products now...i'm guessing she's shooting the tekan like lee.


----------



## FishinMech (Aug 24, 2009)

gamallardman said:


> crimson talon



I shot one last year at 60 yds last year made a perfect shot with pass through with this broadhead. Hit it where the heart  and lungs meet made a hole as big as three of you fingers side by side. Well i let the deer sit 4 about an hours till the lights got there. Three hours later i found the deer bedded down jumped it up and it blew out the blood clot and fell fifteen feet after that. But don't ever believe that a wound channel cant close up with this head. Crap....


----------



## biggtruxx (Aug 24, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I have noticed as well. Look at the 13 min uncensored video on their website. Now, many are shot out of women's and youth low poundage bows, but its still out there.
> 
> Thats the price you pay with a 2" cut mechanical...


 

Use the three blades myself all with passthroughs.... 



alligood729 said:


> Me too, 5 and all pass thrus. hmmmmmmm....


 
They are a heck of a broadhead IMO.... they fly straight too! 



mriver72 said:


> Rage broadheads must be purty good i went to Academy sports and they were Sold Out someones using them folks were looking for them .... I personally shoot muzzy they just regular tuff ol broadheads nothing fancy but get the job done ...


 

I have both three's and two's.... they both are great IMO



Worst ive ever used was the thunderheads.... huge chunks of metal that when put in at an angle get hardly any penetration.


----------



## weathermantrey (Aug 24, 2009)

I've killed 57 deer over my lifetime with thunderheads and i've never seen any reason to change? They have the sharpest blades on the market and I think i've only ever had one blade come out after shooting a deer.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 25, 2009)

kcausey said:


> U ain't gotta worry about that...they're using G5 products now...i'm guessing she's shooting the tekan like lee.



I've seen some sponsor changes this year myself. I would imagine they are shooting G5 because if I am not mistaken they are working for/with Jordan now. That is what they shot for a while. If I am correct NAP is a sponsor of Monster Bucks now (Don't quote me because they are all running together to me now). Maybe they'll change again.

I also noticed the camera zoom in on an Easton arrow during the Jackie Bushman show that Michael Waddell had on his bow. I thought he shot Beman arrows. Maybe it was part of the deal while he was on Jackie's show.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 25, 2009)

kcausey said:


> U ain't gotta worry about that...they're using G5 products now...i'm guessing she's shooting the tekan like lee.





Yep, she's shooting the tekan. She didn't get good penetration with the elk or mule deer I noticed. Speaking of which I did notice all the bad penetration with the rage on the shows lately, they showed about 8 kills from one guy on bow madness, I think one was a pass through and he was shooting an Xforce.



Good test info here, innerlocs and Grim reapers showed the best penetration

http://www.archerybusiness.com/ArticleContent.aspx?id=599


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Yep, she's shooting the tekan. She didn't get good penetration with the elk or mule deer I noticed. Speaking of which I did notice all the bad penetration with the rage on the shows lately, they showed about 8 kills from one guy on bow madness, I think one was a pass through and he was shooting an Xforce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of those 8 deer how many did they recover? What did the blood trails look like? How far did these animals run before the fell?


----------



## kcausey (Aug 25, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Yep, she's shooting the tekan. She didn't get good penetration with the elk or mule deer I noticed. Speaking of which I did notice all the bad penetration with the rage on the shows lately, they showed about 8 kills from one guy on bow madness, I think one was a pass through and he was shooting an Xforce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...facts are facts....you're not gonna get the penetration with a 2" rage that you will with a 1 1/8" fixed....physics won't allow it.  I got three pass throughs with rage heads, but i had more sense than to shoot a 300gr arrow at 240fps too.  ( i think i was shooting 420gr at 288fps)  I guess if i was gonna go back to mechs, it would likely be a tekan.  I believe i'll be fixed til the day i die though.

on another note..
i saw on bow madness the other day....
this cat has his young teen daughter shooting rage heads....yeah, she killed the deer with 3" of penetration, but aren't ethics nearly in question there?  we're talkin' maybe a 35lb pse choas here.  I noticed even Mark Drury had his daughter use a Magnus two blade when she bowhunts.  and yes, i know rage makes a 40KE now.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know but I don't see how so many manufacturers stay in business....I like experimenting with different, new equipment but I've been shooting the same broadheads for 8 years now...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 25, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Yep, she's shooting the tekan. She didn't get good penetration with the elk or mule deer I noticed. Speaking of which I did notice all the bad penetration with the rage on the shows lately, they showed about 8 kills from one guy on bow madness, I think one was a pass through and he was shooting an Xforce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to nit-pick here but if you rank the broadheads in that test by penetration you have:
1. 100 grain Rocket Steelheads -9.88
2. 100 grain Grim Reaper Razortip-9.25
3. 100 grain Fuse Kamasi-9.13
4. 100 grain Innerloc-9.00

Overall cutting area:
1. 100 grain Eastman first cut tri-force-46.6
2. 125 grain Eastman EXP mag-45.0
3. 100 grain Wasp Jak-hammer sst-44.0
4. 100 grain Vortex solid-39.7

Nice test though-lots of info


----------



## albaraptor (Aug 25, 2009)

Crimson Talons are awesome.


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 25, 2009)

rage by far the worst


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 26, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im done with rage broadheads too....I killed a couple of deer with them..Just wasn't all that impressed with them.....I'll continue to shoot my rocket hammerheads along with some fixed blades this year...
> 
> 
> Crimson talons sure did fly crazy out of my 07 Vulcan...



aint that what they supposed to do is kill deer or did they not kill them dead enough  just messin with ya


----------

